# New uber rider app will not allow you to see other drivers



## Got to get away (Aug 6, 2016)

According to the demo you no longer see available cars around you. This will prove to be very difficult as a driver to know if you are sitting in a saturated area.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Got to get away said:


> According to the demo you no longer see available cars around you. This will prove to be very difficult as a driver to know if you are sitting in a saturated area.


Been like that in houston. All ghost cars.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Got to get away said:


> According to the demo you no longer see available cars around you. This will prove to be very difficult as a driver to know if you are sitting in a saturated area.


Just look around for the bright screen of s cellphone or the mounted cellphone. I look for that before I look for a sticker.
The taxi drivers will be disappointed,but they can still see surge.


----------



## WRXDriver23 (Oct 25, 2016)

Shows the cars for me. I just downloaded the new app last night


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

Lyft used to have this feature, but not anymore. Bummer. I never remember Uber having it.......


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Got to get away said:


> According to the demo you no longer see available cars around you. This will prove to be very difficult as a driver to know if you are sitting in a saturated area.


I can see the other drivers, they are much smaller than before, but still there


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I just got the update and I can still see other drivers.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

How about a screen shot of your actual version? Android vs iPhone


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Sure iPhone version


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

CrazyT Are you able to scroll around different locations to check on the vehicle saturation? vehicle platform (X, Select, etc)? Reason I ask is because there are so many complaints in this forum about the new app with very little information.

I haven't updated my app, yet.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

DocT said:


> CrazyT Are you able to scroll around different locations to check on the vehicle saturation? vehicle platform (X, Select, etc)? Reason I ask is because there are so many complaints in this forum about the new app with very little information.
> 
> I haven't updated my app, yet.[/QUOTE
> 
> I can only see cars around where the starting pin is at. Scrolling doesn't show it, but opening it in other areas lets you see if there are cars close. You can't see different platforms though. Once you give it a destination is comes up with the options along with pricing, an ETA on when the driver will arrive, and a route. That pop up screen greys out everything behind it.


----------



## DogPound (Oct 10, 2016)

No update for android yet


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Here is the link I get when I opened the driver app, I still see drivers on the rider app though, currently using a galaxy s7...

https://ride.uber.com/en_US


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I can see the ubers around me (eight closest) but that appears to be it. It doesn't seem like I cna move the location around easily to check an area to see if it is covered with uber drivers.

Really it is ridiculous that the driver app does not show us this information. We should be able to know as it is to Uber's advantage that we are spread out and not all in one area. I can see why many hate this company....


----------



## Deoxlar (Jun 27, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I can see the ubers around me (eight closest) but that appears to be it. It doesn't seem like I cna move the location around easily to check an area to see if it is covered with uber drivers.
> 
> Really it is ridiculous that the driver app does not show us this information. We should be able to know as it is to Uber's advantage that we are spread out and not all in one area. I can see why many hate this company....


Too much data usage to have other drivers car moving around all the time on your app? Also, uber doesn't want you communicating with other drivers


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

You cant see surge in that app by moving it around im told i didnt update it. This move seems yo combat drivers who sign off and look at pax app to see surges.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

U


touberornottouber said:


> I can see the ubers around me (eight closest) but that appears to be it. It doesn't seem like I cna move the location around easily to check an area to see if it is covered with uber drivers.
> 
> Really it is ridiculous that the driver app does not show us this information. We should be able to know as it is to Uber's advantage that we are spread out and not all in one area. I can see why many hate this company....


Ber will spread you out the way THEY want you with dropped pings and false surge manipulation. But don't worry you aren't an employee. Just an over manipulated sub contractor under constant threats.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

You can still see the cars around you bit they are a lot smaller. You can also still move the pin around, but not as quickly. And you can still see the surge in a particular area, but you must start the process of ordering a ride to see it. In short they just made the features drivers use much more of a hassle to use. 

Likewise they provide fare estimates to riders without having to take an extra step, so they will now know when Select or black is cheaper than X or when SUV is cheaper than XL


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I have certain points I usually hit on a route around the city/county area. I check the pax app where I am for ants, if infested I move to another point, rinse and repeat.

It's so bad there are ant infestations in the hood, and until a couple months ago that's where no one wanted to drive. I used to make good money out there.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

In case anyone else is still unsure how to check on the other drivers, simply start the process of ordering a trip. Choose a pickup and destination, then when it shows the route on the map and the nearest cars, click on the pickup point on the map. This should (or at least does for me) bring back the old slider/target and the cars will now update and disappear depending on where you drag the slider like in the old app. This should work until the app gets the inevitable update.

Honestly, I like the update as it, in theory, should cut down on the drunks zooming out on the map and selecting a location miles away, by default anyway.


----------



## angeli (Jun 26, 2017)

i can not see the ants in my samsung but i can see them using my lenovo....i am using the same mobile application.... uber should correct this....


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

I'll bet they did this so the people who would normally complain about it not being mandatory-us-will now complain about it being mandatory to update the rider app...no need to tip!


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

From a passengers perspective, I don't get why they show available drivers. We all are getting pings 6, 10, 15 minutes away. Yet every time I look at the rider app I see Ubers right next to me. It would piss me off as a rider if I saw 8 cars within 3 min of me, yet my driver was coming from 12 min away! And so much for staging at hot spots! 

Any insights?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Got to get away said:


> According to the demo you no longer see available cars around you. This will prove to be very difficult as a driver to know if you are sitting in a saturated area.


I downloaded the passenger app 1 and a half yrs ago. I have never updated it. I can see all platforms and all ants at any location I desire. All over the WORLD.


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

Um, you know that "seeing uber cars" on the rider app was all bullshit don't you? Those weren't actual available cars, it was a screen saver type thing.

How do I know? Got a pax out to the very last row of houses in Las Vegas before the desert starts... Stopped to p at 2 am at an empty parking lot across from a school.... Went to the rider app when I was done and apparently 5 uber drivers were running over me while I p'd in the street. 
Not another living soul around, but it showed all kinds of uber cars driving around me.

Total BS, always was.



kdyrpr said:


> I downloaded the passenger app 1 and a half yrs ago. I have never updated it. I can see all platforms and all ants at any location I desire. All over the WORLD.


No you can't.....


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Ghost cars trick pax into ordering.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Way to revive an old thread.

In Houston for a long time they were all ghost cars. Now it seems that sometimes they're not. I actually know where all the drivers in my neighborhood live because the cars are there a lot of the time at their houses and they don't move. Also when I look on the Lyft app it's a lot of the same cars. I've talked to some of these drivers. However when I go to Houston in the very busy areas there does not seem to be the same correlation. It shows more cars if there are more around but they're not necessarily the actual cars. So I guess the takeaway from this is that it depends not only on the app version but also where you are.


----------

